# Solved: Removing Data



## floydcojacket (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Dell XPS T-500 with Windows 98 and MS Office 2000.
I'm now about to purchase a new desktop computer but I don't see a way to get my old needed data to a new computer.
Present computer has a ZipDrive and a Floppy Disc. 
All new storage devices I have recently looked at require XP or Vista to be downloaded.
Any ideas on how to get the data from my present computer to a new computer?
Although I have some basic computer knowledge, I'm by far a guru at it.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

If you have enough Zip disks you could put the data on the Zip floppies and then install the Zip drive, just temporarily, into the new computer, provided it is a desktop.

If your old computer has an Ethernet connection you can use that as well. You'd have to buy an "ethernet crossover cable" which would act like a network connection between the two computers.


----------



## floydcojacket (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.
Can't find Zip Disks anymore but I do now have an ethernet connection since changing over to cable internet service. Maybe I can use that to connect some sort of storage device.
Thanks again.
Anymore suggestions?


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

You can either buy an Ethernet crossover cable (priced about the same as regular cables) and connect the two computers directly, or connect them both to a router. In either case, you can then set up a shared folder on your new computer (assuming it has Vista or XP, right-click a folder, then the "sharing" tab, and then share the folder, slightly different process depending on the OS).

When the two machines are connected, go to the Win98 machine into My Computer or Windows Explorer, and type \\newcomputername\nameofsharedfolder, obviously replacing those with the name of your new computer (which you know from when you set it up, otherwise if you don't know ask me) and the name of the shared folder (which you will know when you set it up).

Let me know if I can do anything else to help!


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

Networking was a hassle for me. XP Home. Did it in the end. Find memory sticks or cards with USB adaptors great. Search amazon for 8GB. They are not too expensive.

Remove old hard drives from PCs and either reuse them or smash them up with a hammer. Wear goggles.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

I assumed that your computer does not have USB ports. If you do then flash drives would work as well.

Windows 98, out of the box, won't use USB mass storage devices like 2000/XP and newer because it does not ship with generic drivers (2000/XP do).
Check this out for a generic Mass Storage Device W98 driver. The site claims it will work with "most" USB devices.
http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

Connect the old hard drive to the new computer and when you are in windows (new PC) just enter to my computer/old drive and extract the old data, end of story


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

And if you don't whant to open the new PC buy a HDD USB adaptor (around $20). That way you can connect the old drive to the new PC via USB.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

You can't just throw the laptop's HDD into the desktop. Older laptops use IDE just like desktops do, but the cabling is not the same. To put the old drive into a new computer you will have to purchase a laptop IDE to standard IDE adapter (and this will only work provided the new computer has an IDE controller, which I'd think it does, but can't say for certain). Otherwise look for a USB enclosure like Hedgehog is talking about, but make sure it accepts 2.5" IDE laptop drives.


----------



## 000Hedgehog000 (May 17, 2009)

I have a USB adapter, you can connect IDE, SATA and IDE (laptop) drives. Plug and Play just like a Pendrive. Something like this

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3012908&CatId=3770


----------

